# GSD Weight/size



## EliteGSD (Apr 26, 2014)

I am currently looking for a breeder in my area, and was strongly leaning towards one in particular after a friend adopted a puppy from there. While visiting the website, I was examining the conformation of the dogs. Some of the them were 120lbs and 120+. Then I came across another breeder in my area who was strongly against these "larger" Germans Shepherds. What is your view on this situation? Does it effect the health or well-being of the dog? Is it simply personal preference?


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

The GSD standard is there for a reason....oversize GSDs are fine and all but simply do not conform to the standard set forth. Perhaps an oversize GSD is not as likely to perform the physical tasks as the breed was originally designed for...I have to laugh at myself saying this...as I personally believe the GSD has been incredibly bastardized over the decades since 1899. I am a good example....I have owned coats...my preference...but until recently a coat was not in accordance with the standard ( German )....and now it is accepted.

Nonstandard size, coat, color etc is nothing new within the breed and most likely will continue to dilute the breed ...as long as there is a market for the$e dog$.

Perhaps, the breeder who objected to the larger version is more of a purist and strives to breed to the standard rather than a permutation of the standard.

As far as health and well-being of an XXL GSD, I am unsure...hopefully there are others who will be able to give you an honest answer to that question....and it's a great question....because who wants a jumbo GSD if the odds are higher that you have say goodbye all too early....simply because of it's size. You should get the dog you desire and from your question..you put health and wellness as a priority....good for you!

SuperG


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

EliteGSD said:


> I am currently looking for a breeder in my area, and was strongly leaning towards one in particular after a friend adopted a puppy from there. While visiting the website, I was examining the conformation of the dogs. Some of the them were 120lbs and 120+. Then I came across another breeder in my area who was strongly against these "larger" Germans Shepherds. What is your view on this situation? Does it effect the health or well-being of the dog? Is it simply personal preference?


I personally prefer the larger ones. Some say that the "larger" shepherds don't perform as well working wise.. I don't know, I don't work mine. But as pets they are amazing. I lost one at 9 to DM (nothing to do with size)and his brother is 12 almost 13. Sadly he is not going to make it to 13 due to arthritis and other issues.


----------



## fredh (Sep 10, 2013)

Oversize dogs like Oversize Humans don't live as long as their smaller Friends. A German Shepherd that weighs between 75 and 85 pounds is big enough for me.


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

If my puppy is 27lbs now and will be 4 months on the 10th... what would y'all think his weight would be fully grown? Not too big I'd hope lol


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

fredh said:


> A German Shepherd that weighs between 75 and 85 pounds is big enough for me.


I agree with this.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

Regardless of what you ultimately want in your GSD choose the breeder with care. Health & temperament problems abound in the breed regardless of size, color, coat or titles. 

I prefer them oversized but that's strictly personal preference. As much as I like 'em big (leggy & lean, too) size is much less important than health, longevity, structural integrity, temperament, intelligence, discernment & genetic obedience. 

My Sam lived 13+ yrs. She was healthy & active until the last months of her life. Djibouti has never been sick, not even mildly, not even when he consumed in excess of 10 lbs of high quality, high protein kibble. Phoenix, too, is sound, healthy, active & has never been sick or needed vet care beyond spay surgery & immunizations.

Whatever you decide on, wherever you go, choose a breeder who consistently produces sound, healthy, long lived uber reliable dogs with intelligence, judgment & exemplary temperaments. Even that doesn't guarantee that your dog will be healthy, but it stacks the deck heavily in your favor.


----------



## Tre-Tail (Jul 13, 2013)

My girl is a yr old and is currently at 75lbs. She'll probably reach about 85 or 90 when she's fully grown, which is a perfect size

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

My guy is OS working line 125 lbs and I monitor his food intake! He's just freaking big! No idea at the time he was a 7 month old rescue and has "wobblers" so there is that! 

In retrospect...yeah he was a big puppy! But 7 years old as of now and so far so good!


----------



## John C. (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm interested in what others have to say. Personally, I'd have two concerns. First, what the impact of the additional size and weight would have on dogs as they get older. Particularly, with a breed known for arthritis and hip and elbow problems. Second, if you want to do schutzhund or obedience, or just want a fast/agile dog, I would think you'd do better with a medium sized dog. Our last GSD was about 82 pounds and was strong as an ox.

Having said that, we'll be getting a puppy in the next month and his father is on the large side. Probably about 90+ pounds and not a pound of fat on him. It's funny, in addition to emphasizing his solid temperament, the breeder kept pointing out what a large and large boned dog he was - apparently thinking it was a plus, and all the while I kept wishing he was actually a little smaller.


----------

